# Keeping Your Car Cool Whilst Driving



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

First of all, our car has air conditioning which works very well, but I'm wondering if there are any adjustments that can be made to keep direct sunlight out as much as possible whilst driving?

We are heading over with our dog, and are looking at ways to keep the sun off him. The car itself will be pretty cool most of the time, but I'm not sure what else we can do that fall within the legal guidelines.

Any of the veterans of Spanish travel got any advice?


----------



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

Apart from having the windows tinted or fitting sun shades I don't really see that there's much else you can do


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The shades (primarily intended to protect children from the direct sun and attach to the windows with suckers are better than window tinting which attracts police and thieves who suspect that you are trying to hide something.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

... and if you try to ITV (MOT) a car in Spain which has been modified in any way including tinted windows you will have great difficulty. Shades are the way to go.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

I just put some tips on another post for this for travelling with a dog....

Get a plug in cooler (the sort you put food in) and take chilled water (already done overnight in the fridge), stuffed frozen kongs (your dog can eat his meals out of the kong which will a) keep him busy b) spread his meals out over a period of time and make him eat slowly which reduces the risk of car sickness and c) keep him cooled)

Also, overnight freeze a couple of dampened towels and put these in the cooler just before you set off. You can use these for your dog to lie on - changing them every so often when the weather is especially warm (I would suggest getting some liners or a suitable material for under him first!)

Also use your cooled water to splash a little on the back of his neck, under his arms and belly when you stop - if you can take a pot or tub that you can dip his paws into the cooled water too - all of this will help keep his temp down


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

donz said:


> I just put some tips on another post for this for travelling with a dog....
> 
> Get a plug in cooler (the sort you put food in) and take chilled water (already done overnight in the fridge), stuffed frozen kongs (your dog can eat his meals out of the kong which will a) keep him busy b) spread his meals out over a period of time and make him eat slowly which reduces the risk of car sickness and c) keep him cooled)
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, there are plenty of good tips there!


----------



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

jimenato said:


> ... and if you try to ITV (MOT) a car in Spain which has been modified in any way including tinted windows you will have great difficulty. Shades are the way to go.


If the tinting is done by a bona fide company you will get a certificate validating it which, if requested, can be produced for inspection at the ITV centre. In 6 ITV's my tints have never been queried and I've never been asked to produce the certificate. Tinting is the way to go


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

malagaman2005 said:


> If the tinting is done by a bona fide company you will get a certificate validating it which, if requested, can be produced for inspection at the ITV centre. In 6 ITV's my tints have never been queried and I've never been asked to produce the certificate. Tinting is the way to go


Ah well - I suppose if you do it properly it must be OK. I once saw a lady get in a right tiz in the ITV station when they started querying her windows. She had just bought the car and had no docs at all.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes malagaman is correct as long as the tint fitted has the EU homologation number between the film & glass , as required by spanish regs. It is very rare to find film applied in the Uk with this done correctly. 
Slightly off-topic but applicable is that I have also seen , on a mercedes & a jeep, factory fitted tinted windows to the driver a passenger doors which both passed re-registration to spanish plates & then at the first ITV were failed until the glass was replaced with clear. Spain does not allow any tinted glass to the driver & passenger windows. 
Expensive lesson if you do not know.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

David1979 said:


> First of all, our car has air conditioning which works very well, but I'm wondering if there are any adjustments that can be made to keep direct sunlight out as much as possible whilst driving?
> 
> We are heading over with our dog, and are looking at ways to keep the sun off him. The car itself will be pretty cool most of the time, but I'm not sure what else we can do that fall within the legal guidelines.
> 
> Any of the veterans of Spanish travel got any advice?


Halfords sell roller/pull down window blinds,they are black, and very neat, we have those in the rear side windows of our car.
Measure the width of your rear windows, if you consider them, they come in various width's


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> ... and if you try to ITV (MOT) a car in Spain which has been modified in any way including tinted windows you will have great difficulty. Shades are the way to go.


Not if you have a Fisca Technica that is issued by an authorised installer here in Spain when you have the widows tinted, should they not come as OE as many new cars do these days.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

malagaman2005 said:


> If the tinting is done by a bona fide company you will get a certificate validating it which, if requested, can be produced for inspection at the ITV centre. In 6 ITV's my tints have never been queried and I've never been asked to produce the certificate. Tinting is the way to go


I totally agree. I had the rear windows of my last car done (in the good times ) and it made a significant difference. Sadly, that car had to be sold and the new 'old' one has no such luxuries. The difference this summer is amazing, I'd forgotten how hot cars get!

I carried the window certificate with my ITV certificate but was never asked about them in 12 years.


----------



## jim123 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Tints*

I hope this reply helps, I contacted a company called Solar Shades, e-mail address Solar Shade based in Granada , the operative, a Mr Ian Gough will fit a legal tint to the car windows and provide a certificate which is legally recognised. I would say that I have had this done to my car and it is a great protection and although the company is based in Granada they are willing to travel.


David1979 said:


> First of all, our car has air conditioning which works very well, but I'm wondering if there are any adjustments that can be made to keep direct sunlight out as much as possible whilst driving?
> 
> We are heading over with our dog, and are looking at ways to keep the sun off him. The car itself will be pretty cool most of the time, but I'm not sure what else we can do that fall within the legal guidelines.
> 
> Any of the veterans of Spanish travel got any advice?


----------

